# Finding Data on Regent 12



## n2jesus (Jul 10, 2010)

Just bought an old Simplicity Regent 12 5-speed (sticker on hood). It has a 36 inch deck, 12.5 HP Briggs & Stratton I/C engine (funny, no oil filter), and the guy even put new blades and new tires (2) on.

I'm happy with it - cut for about 45 minutes (using 1st-3rd gears and reverse... don't ask) BUT I have NO clue where to find the model number... help?

Found what appears to be a serial number underneath (barely visible due to seat rails): 92s031913565 as well as the following on a metal stamp atop the B&S engine: MODEL 289707, TYPE 0113 01, CODE 9212094E

Appreciate any/all assistance.


----------

